# Account Keeps Getting Locked Out



## shlammed (Feb 3, 2007)

In Active Directory

User chaned his password and then these problems started happening.

I got him to disconnect all his network drives, logoff and reboot, and then remap them all again. The problem still happens several times a day. He doesn't really have anything else obvious that could be using his old credentials (i.e. software).

Any ideas? Any logs I can look at? I don't have access to the MDC and I think checking the event viewer on it might help. The event viewer on his PC has a few different errors.

Would maybe removing and re-adding him to the domain help?


----------



## shlammed (Feb 3, 2007)

I just noticed that his secondary PC (which he uses the same account on) has ALOT more errors. Here is an example:

The Security System could not establish a secured connection with the server ldap/****.net/***[email protected]***.net. No authentication protocol was available.

Source: LsaSrv
Category: SPNEGO (Negotiator)
Event: 40961


That error appears alot.


----------

